# Brown spot, split tips, brown at base



## Mothwrangler (Jun 30, 2020)

Hi all I am new and would appreciate any tips on the best way to post here.

Got my first slipper orchid and it bloomed beautifully but I had to give to a friend to take care of for one month while I was away. When I got it back, every leaf was splitting at the tip. The bloom had finished and the spike was cut. Now I have noticed some dark brown at the base of a leaf like it is rotting and a brown spot on another.
There is also a new little nub peeking out at the base which I’m hoping is a new leaf. 
These two lower leaves have always been kind of yellow. 
Any help/tips are appreciated


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 30, 2020)

Have you been told that each growth will die off after it finishes blooming but a new growth will take over?


----------



## Mothwrangler (Jun 30, 2020)

No, the only thing someone told me was that paphs are relatively easy to care for in that the danger of being overwatered is minimal. It’s my first one although I have several phals that have never had issues.
Will the lower leaves die off? What about the spot and tip-splitting?
Also, if there is a book on paphs anyone could recommend, I would be grateful.


----------



## Ray (Jun 30, 2020)

Paphs are sympodial - they expand their "colony" population via short rhizomes (in some species, they are longer stolons). Once a single growth or "fan" had matured and bloomed, it will not bloom again. However, if your culture is good, they will live on, continuing to photosynthesize, creating fuel, and absorbing and storing nutrients and water that is shared with the colony. If the culture is lacking in some way, older leaves will be consumed and will drop off, with the remainder of the plant following on later.

To me, your plant looks as if it has been underwatered. That damaged spot is over and done, so I'd not worry about it at all.

I have the best luck with paphs when I keep them a ordinary household room temperature, with bright, indirect light, kept in an open, airy medium that stays constantly moist, but is never soppy.


----------



## SouthPark (Jul 9, 2020)

Mothwrangler said:


> Now I have noticed some dark brown at the base of a leaf like it is rotting and a brown spot on another.



For building up dark brown/rust-coloured etc spots, that appear to spread --- could consider copper spray. And also consider products like monterey garden phos.


----------

